# fuel comsumption



## BCLawncare (Aug 6, 2000)

How would you guy`s like to pay this fuel bill ? Black beauty coal company`s Farmersburg IN. mine , estimated fuel consumption for the year2000 8,220,500 gallons. I allways thought if you burned 300 gallons per day that was a pretty good day! guess not.


----------

